# 15 months later



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Today a thread came up with a question about sable coloring. I posted a picture of Cash to illustrate what I was talking about. Then I sat at the kitchen table and cried. 15 months and I'm still crying. His ears were the softest substance in the known universe and he smelled like cinnamon. God I miss that dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

There are just some dogs that touch your heart and life in such a way that you can never forget. My special one has been gone for 7 years..I still can't talk about that day. So glad for the time we had. Sorry for your loss..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey its okay to cry. Zena is still alive and i cry because I miss her so much. and i know how my inlaws handle dogs. But i REALLY miss her. She's my baby, my heart dog. Its okay to cry.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We just let our little mini schnauzer go last week. For the most part, I'm fine unless I think about her. (I don't remember a day of my life without her, until this week). We sell little dog signs at work, and one is a memorial sign. I looked at it and started crying. We also have dog magnets right up front at the register where I'm at the entire day, and one of them says, "I <3 my schnauzer" 
I had to take a break because I started crying. 

I lost my gliders, the first one about two years ago, and I still cry over them. 

It's okay to let your feelings out. I comfort myself knowing that I'll get to see them again someday.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:hugs: How much you loved Cash comes through clear as day every time you mention him. I'm sure he knows how special he was to you and I hope that it gets easier to remember him as time goes on.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have lost 4 gsd's in the past, and even tho the first was almost 12 years ago, I still miss and mourn that dog I'm not sure it ever gets easier when remembering them, but having the others does help one get thru the days.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

(((hugs))) I know the feeling.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Cash was a very much loved by you. (((Lots of Hugs))) I can see in your photos the feeling in mutual. It's ok to mourn the loss of someone you loved so dearly. You both still share an unbreakable bond. We are human.

I had a sheltie named Molly I grew up with. We had to put her to sleep 7 years ago she was 12 years old. I still think of her and miss her. I cry happy and sad tears. Our dogs will always have that special place in our hearts.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I cannot believe it has been that long. I know how dear he was and still is to your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Believe me, I know EX-actly what you are talking about and going through. I have lost dogs before, and truly mourned them, but what I am going through with missing Remo is unlike anything I have ever experienced. Please know you are not alone in your tears or pain. I don't know if I will EVER recover.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Emoore,
It is supposed to still hurt....it is the way one knows just how much "love" was given and taken.
Cash will always be loved by you, he will always fill a special place in your heart...as will everything and everybody you truly love.
*This kind of hurt...is a good thing.*.......this is what I tell myself everyday....
*When one ceases to feel "hurt" with the loss of a special ones (beast or human)...one has just stopped feeling compassion & real love.*

Hugs to you and everyone else who needs one....


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw, he was a beautiful boy.
I'm so sorry for your pain. 
My sable Loki was my "Jack Benny" dog. People would ask me how old he was and I'd anwser, "around nine" for about three or four years.
When he passed due to a spleenic tumor, the vet gently reminded me that he was 12 1/2 almost 13. It was still so very difficult to say goodbye.
(I still have problems going to sable threads---my heart skips a beat when I see a sable)

Where does the time go? I still miss that dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

CarrieJ said:


> Aw, he was a beautiful boy.
> I'm so sorry for your pain.
> My sable Loki was my "Jack Benny" dog. People would ask me how old he was and I'd anwser, "around nine" for about three or four years.
> When he passed due to a spleenic tumor, the vet gently reminded me that he was 12 1/2 almost 13. .


Cash was only four. Josie's Odin wasn't even a year. It's just not fair. :teary:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I lasted exactly two weeks and then got Alice.
Someone asked me if it was hard to replace Loki so soon. I wasn't replacing Loki. Nothing ever will, but I find life impossible to deal with, without a dog.

No, life isn't fair. It's sometimes very cruel and unjust. We can only hang on to the memories that we have to carry on to the next page in our lives.
Three weeks ago, as I watched Alice go through her cluster of seizures I was seriously considering having her put down-----and it was very difficult and painful to have to think like that for a four year old dog that I've put so much time into. I also know that due to her seizures, that her life will be so much shorter than Loki's. They will eventually kill her.

And, I really try to avoid thinking like that; I'm trying to be more dog-like "in the now" so to speak.
But Robin conveyed it best. There's really no additon to what she said.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe that when you love another being and lose them,that hurt softens as time goes but it still hurts and it catches us by surprise sometimes.. I think your experience today is part of what made your relationship w/ Cash deep and strong.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I know what you're going through too. It was exactly 3 years ago today that we lost Dena at 3 weeks past her 4th birthday, and 7 years ago today that we lost Cassidy at almost 4 months past her 4th birthday.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I know what you're going through too. It was exactly 3 years ago today that we lost Dena at 3 weeks past her 4th birthday, and 7 years ago today that we lost Cassidy at almost 4 months past her 4th birthday.


Do you still occasionally out of the blue feel like somebody just punched you in the chest?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Emoore said:


> Do you still occasionally out of the blue feel like somebody just punched you in the chest?


We still miss Dena very much and we lost her recently enough that neither of us is "over" it, but the loss is not as raw and powerful as it was. If I think about it too much it will still make me cry though. She was the best dog either of us have ever had - so good, so sweet, and so easy, which made it especially sad and unfair that she was robbed of so much of her life. By the time we put Cassidy to sleep she had been fighting discospondylitis for almost 2 years, so while it was still a very difficult decision, we really didn't have a choice at that point. Dena's lymphoma came out of the blue and it was actually on her birthday that I noticed she wasn't feeling well, and 3 weeks later she was gone.

It made us very, very superstitious about the date and dogs living past 4 years old, that's for sure. My step-mother died on October 4th last year. We didn't spend a lot of time with them so we were not that close to her but she and my dad were very much in love and had a happy life together, so I was sad for his sake. The date was too weird of a coincidence, although Carolyn had brain cancer and her death was not sudden or unexpected. 

Two years ago when Keefer turned 4 years old on 8/25 we were both very nervous as October 4th approached. And then last year when he turned 5, we both breathed a huge sigh of relief. Sneaker lived to 14-1/2 years old, but since she died in 2000, Keef is the first dog we've had who made it to their 5th birthday.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hugs to you


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

So sorry for your loss...he was obviously loved very much. Falco has only been gone two months but I can't talk about losing him (if at all) without crying and I don't think I ever will...
Karen


----------

